# Anyone used pharmasure for their drugs?



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Anyone used pharmasure?
About to send of my presciption to them but wanted to check they were ok 1st?
Thanks x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Yep me!  My clinic use them and they seem very good to me.  Contact me as soon as they receive the prescription and arrange a date and time that I will be home.  Delivery has always been exactly on time and never had a problem with missing items or anything!  

No complaints here


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks Daisychain x

Update for anyone else considering them: I sent prescription Tuesday evening, got phone call Weds lunchtime & drugs with me Thursday morning - so have to say great service. Plus the menopur came with full needles set, sharps box etc. free of charge.


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi there, hope you don't mind me asking but my new clinic use them but the menopur is alot more expensive than i've paid before and I think it's because I was at an NHS hospital having private treatment. 

May I ask you how much you paid per vial? I need 6 amps daily and so far the cheapest I can get is £16.50 per vial unlike the £12.50 I used to pay   

x


----------



## jan33piglet (Aug 16, 2011)

I am about to start my 3rd IVF treatment both my previous treatments we got  our medication through Pharmasure. I think they are excellent, very professional, friendly and helpful. I would highly recommend them.


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi jan33piglet,
Annoyingly every pharmacutical company charges different price depending on which clinic your prescription is with. I too need 6 ampoules a day & despite shopping around found nowhere especially cheap.
Asda (same price for everyone) was £16.36 each
Pharmasure for me was £14.56
I posted on the regional thread as well to see if anyone from my clinic knew a good place.

Best of luck to you x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

£14.56 sounds a bargin compared to what I've been quoted.. I feel sick as the extra cost will really push me over my budget!! 

Nightmare.com x


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

hbkmorris - worth trying few companies as everyone else quoted me over £18 a vial, except Asda at £16.35
I find worse thing is thinking about how much it all cost each time I do injections!!! With my 6 vials of menopur it's nearly £90 a shot - ouch!!!


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm with you as I to need 6 menopur!! It's a killer but the drugs will end up being £2,000 if I go with the new clinics choice of Merional or £1,500 with Menopur either way it's £600 more than all my previous drug purchases. 

I've called asda and got the same price as you and that's been the cheapest.. Lucky you getting it as cheap as you did.. I'm really stressing now over the cost of drugs lets alone the cycle!! X


----------

